# Fuerteventura Soon



## MsSlide (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello. I'm new here. I'm currently based in the UK, but am hoping to move out to Fuerteventura within the next year. Anyone here already taken the plunge, and are there any uniquely Fuerte/Canary things I should take into account before buying or moving? I'm pretty sure I'll have about a zillion questions closer to the time.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

MsSlide said:


> Hello. I'm new here. I'm currently based in the UK, but am hoping to move out to Fuerteventura within the next year. Anyone here already taken the plunge, and are there any uniquely Fuerte/Canary things I should take into account before buying or moving? I'm pretty sure I'll have about a zillion questions closer to the time.


:welcome:

Love fuerte. Went there many years windsurfing. 

But it is a desert and once you've seen snow, flowers blooming, and then no trace in 48 hours; once you've seen the barrancas running, once you've explored the remote west coast, and visited Hitler's holiday home and the old early occupants haunts ....... then I'd get rather bored. 

But if you want to windsurf/kitesurf it is heaven. I liked Corralejo best.

My spanish daughter went diving their recently but thought it was at best average for the Islands. 

But if I was a writer or an artist I could see an attraction. Great light and if you hop into the desert so peaceful 

It will always have a special place in my heart but I couldn't live there. But hope you love it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Canary Archipelago is a wonderful place to live if you have an income and healthcare, all islands are unique, each island having a character all of its own.

I live on El Hierro and have done for many years, very happy to be settled here, couldn't envisage living elsewhere than the Canary Islands.

You will be O.K. on Fuerteventura, good luck with your move.


----------



## Filip1 (Jun 21, 2016)

The second-largest island in the archipelago (after Tenerife), Fuerteventura has year-round sunshine and the biggest and best beaches in the Canaries.
The main tourist resorts lie at opposite ends of the island. At the northern tip is Corralejo, beloved by British sun-seekers, while deep down south lies Morro Jable, largely frequented by Germans and a markedly staider place.
Good luck with your move!


----------

